# Beebee Tree(Korean Evodia)



## BaconStreetBees (Mar 26, 2009)

I have heard that this is a great nectar source and I am thinking about planting a couple of trees. Seems to be hard to get. Does anybody have experience with this tree?


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I've researched them in the past. I think the seedling trees are hard to find but you can find the seed. I've found seeds easily in the past. My research led me to the conclusion that I really didn't want any of these trees on my place so I abandoned the idea. Generally, I've had bad luck planting things to be a nectar source for my bees. Either the plant/tree didn't do very well or the bees liked something else much better than what I planted.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have seed available and will have dormant seedlings this winter. They do fine here, lots of bees on them, but will raise and crack a sidewalk something fierce.


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

odfrank said:


> I have seed available and will have dormant seedlings this winter. They do fine here, lots of bees on them, but will raise and crack a sidewalk something fierce.


PM me when you have something put together on the seedlings.

BB


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Check out these guys http://tuscarawascountybeeclub.com/beebee.htm

It took me a week and I had my seeds. Nice group of beeks.


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Check out these guys http://tuscarawascountybeeclub.com/beebee.htm
> 
> It took me a week and I had my seeds. Nice group of beeks.


They still have them (JAN 2010)just sent an order.
100 seeds for 10 bucks.
Don't know if they will survive this far north, but going to try.

BM


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I pick up some seed from someone on this board that is from northeast ohio. I haven't Started them yet. 
David/toledo


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

I got 25 Bee Bee Tree seedlings for $25 from ODFrank (see post above) planted them and they are doing well. Much better deal than the seeds.


----------



## BaconStreetBees (Mar 26, 2009)

That is a good deal from odfrank. I got some trees from wolfescrossing farm in Ohio. They arrivied in good shape. I hope this cold snap here in the Northeast doesn't kill them. I'm going heavy on straw mulch.
I also got some seeds from the tuscarawas beekeepers. Planted them in late Nov.
Here's the deal with the seeds. They have to be exposed to cold for some time to make them germinate. Planting them in the fall is recommended. There was another method mentioned in the instructions.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

HAB said:


> I got 25 Bee Bee Tree seedlings for $25 from ODFrank (see post above) planted them and they are doing well. Much better deal than the seeds.


Why, thank you. I am sold out on the seedlings but still have plenty of seeds. I will grow more for next year. All you have to do is stratify them...place them in a baggie with slightly moist sand in the fridge for a month before sowing. Mine came up like a lawn.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

How fast do these trees grow. How long before they have a bloom?


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Scott,

Rule of thumb for fruit trees is seven years until a good crop of fruit. There will be straggler blossems before that. I have also read that the BeeBee tree takes even years before a good crop of blossems. I bought the last of ODFrank's seedlings in January, planted them in individual pots in my green house and they are starting to leaf out. Also bought and planted in the green house seeds from the Ohio beek club but they haven't germinated yet.
I am also starting a number of other bee friendly plant seeds. Look 'N to the future!

Hope this helps

Regards,
Bear Creek Steve


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Scott,

That should be .....seven years until a good crop of blossems ....

Bear Creek Steve


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Steve. 

I know where one of thes trees are. Any trick to collecting the seeds?


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Scott,

I can't help you there because I've never even seen a beebee tree. However I would suggest that you contact odfrank and/or the Ohio beekeeping club both of which have made posts on BeeSource.com. They both have seeds available and are more knowledgable of the tree thanI am. Do a search on this website and I'm sure you will find one or both of them. My seedlings (2-6 inches tall) are starting to leaf out in a greenhouse.

Here's odfrank's e-mail address: [email protected]

Regards,
Steve


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

How big do they get? Grow fast or slow? What time of year do they bloom? Roots above ground? Messy? Etc, etc?.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Scott J. said:


> I know where one of thes trees are. Any trick to collecting the seeds?


In fall the tree will be covered in dry flower heads containing black seeds. Collect them before the bees do.

How big do they get? Grow fast or slow? What time of year do they >>bloom? Roots above ground? Messy? Etc, etc?.

Mine has stayed small, Grow slow to medium speed, bloom late summer, not messy, invasive roots, notice buckled sidewalk:


----------



## cheryl anne (May 20, 2011)

just trying to find evodia tree for sale . do you still have these? i know this is an old post. 
cheryl mcdonald


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I still have them for sale in 4" pots and will have bareroot whips in a month or so when they lose their leaves.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but that being the case - maybe by now some people can actually attest from experience to their usefulness as a mid-summer nectar source. Do they produce enough nectar for long enough to be worth messing with? 

It's the beginning of August and in my area Aralia spinosa just finished blooming - for three or four days it is absolutely covered up with bees, but I can't really see any obvious nectar surge in the hives. No doubt it is better than nothing, but probably not worth cultivating either. Got me wondering if evodia is any better?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Do they produce enough nectar for long enough to be worth messing with? 

Few shrub or trees will produce a surge of nectar in the hives unless their is enough acreage of that plant for the bees to forage. The only tree I know from which one plant might do that is eucalyptus, but there must be others. I know of some huge eucalyptus trees that drip nectar wetting the ground below them. You can shake out a drop of nectar from each flower. BeeBee trees planted on a small scale would best be part of a larger bee friendly garden.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Eucalyptus, bee bee, and sourwood trees would make a nice stop for the bees. That's one of my projects for one of these days.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

With the aralia spinosa that I mentioned It is *very* common in my area - it just doesn't seem to last long enough to make much of a difference. 3-4 days in this year of plentiful rain.

If evodia is really productive I have room to plant a hundred trees or so every 15 feet along a fence line. But I wouldn't want to do that unless it is a reasonably long lasting bloom. If it was really good - like poplar, only in July - then I would probably do that.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

One just finished blooming in my neighborhood. It bloomed after the CA Privet trees finished. Bees all over it.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1351_10201041864001438_574160980_n.jpg


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Eucalyptus ficifolia in full bloom this week, bees all over it.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> One just finished blooming in my neighborhood. It bloomed after the CA Privet trees finished. Bees all over it.


How long did it bloom?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It had flowers 3-4 weeks.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

From experience, the BeeBee tree does not do well in a high elevation arid, cold winter environment. I purchased 25 seedlings about five years ago and have five alive now, the tallest of which is knee high.

Steve


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

David LaFerney said:


> If it was really good - like poplar, only in July - then I would probably do that.


What variety of poplar is really good?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Tulip poplar is the main nectar source in my area. It blooms for about two weeks and probably is responsible for half of the honey most years.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not only a long bloom, but so much nectar is produced that it's a nuisance when it drips on your car. Plus it is already very thick as soon as it appears in the hive - it sticks in the comb and doesn't fall out when you handle it carelessly. Marvelous stuff.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Tulip Poplar is my main source also. NC Dept of Agr lists it as blooming from April 29 til May 28. The bloom starts at the top of the tree and works it's way down. Sometimes the upper blooms are killed by frost and some years have a heavier flow than others. It's a tall, fast growing tree.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I looked into the tree last night (Arborday, Wikipedia). It is listed as able to grow to zone 4 and I am in zone 5, but the maps only show the range to CT or Mass so I may need to try a few and see how they do. If anyone is willing to send me some seeds for tulip poplar please send me a PM. Thanks again


----------

